# sync & check for items oops



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

so I live in an area with no WN. this is not a problem I can load titles via USB. there are some of those freebies and spontaneous perchases that I wait till later. When I flew into the city of Juneau yesturday for dentest/orthadontest for me and kids I went ahead and turned on WN. 

Problem this time is the K downloaded titles that I had loaded via USB too. so now I have duplicates. I did not realize this at the time. I went to my currently reading folder and opened my book (Mockingjay by Collins) all my book marks were gone, and I was back on front page. I spent time in doc's office looking for my place.

After flying home and all shopping goods put away I sat down for a better look and found my original title Mockingjay with corresponding bookmarks. though now thoughs were behind as I had read ahead.

question, why did the kindle redownload titles I already had? how can I avoid it? 

edit to add now I tried to delite second copy of mockingjay, I only delited one and both editions were removed 
Sylvia


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

ak rain said:


> question, why did the kindle redownload titles I already had? how can I avoid it?


It downloads anything in your queue, whether already on your Kindle or not.

Unfortunately, it can't be avoided without leaving the wireless off.

It's just one of several significant problems with the Kindle software that need to be addressed.

Mike


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

If you know you don't have whispernet, when you buy the book (on pc), select Transfer via Computer.  Then, it shouldn't be queued up to send via Whispernet.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

you know I haven't gone down to the bottom of list at purchase just at download. is there a way to get off or out of queue?

I still think it should detect that its already on kindle and why would it delet both editions of title at deletion of one?
sylvia


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> If you know you don't have whispernet, when you buy the book (on pc), select Transfer via Computer. Then, it shouldn't be queued up to send via Whispernet.


That's true. I didn't think of that. 

Mike


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I forgot to say thank you to susancassidy  that will help me for future purchases.

sylvia


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm having a similar problem. It's happening when I send documents to my K3 3G using the free Kindle email address. When I get the return email from Amazon, I've been transferring the documents to the K3 via USB. I don't have WiFi at home, and so far, haven't turned the wireless connection on in any public WiFi spot. But sometimes when I turn the 3G wireless on at home, I get a message telling me I have items to download - the same items I've already transferred to the K3 via USB. I was wondering what would happen if I ever did want to link to public WiFi, and you have now answered that question. 

It didn't occur to me that if I then deleted one of a set of duplicate items, that it would delete both copies. That's not good! Thank you for the warning. 

I did delete some of those messages when I got them, and I think that may have taken those items off the queue. However, when I click on View downloading items, there are always some things stuck in there, and I don't know how to remove them. A few times this seems to have slowed up my normal wireless downloads, as it adds them to the bottom of this queue and then the whole thing freezes. When I restart, the Amazon items do download OK though, and the rest just keep sitting there on the ghost WiFi queue. It mostly seems to happen if I'm downloading several items at once. 

Amazon needs to add some override method so that the WiFi download can be cancelled if you've already downloaded the same item via USB. Ideally, the Kindle should be able to carry this out automatically.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I agree gdae23. I look forward to again searching for my page. I well find away. with the suggestion above to select the method at purchase well help alot.
sylvia


----------

